# Finally a good picture of my K



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Custom bag by Mellisa
Custom skin by DecalGirl
Oberon Forest in green


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

good job it is real pretty I like green too
Sylvia


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice combo. Love the green theme


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like this.  I love green, and this is very nice.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty, pretty Kombo, like the screeensaver as well.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Love your combination. Green is my favorite color. Love the bag and all. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty Pretty Pretty!  Good job.  Love the color combinations.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

Your K is so beautiful Sariy.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Another beautiful combo


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't gotten my skin, cover and bag yet, but green is my favorite color.  Now I'm reconsidering!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Green is not my favorite color, however, your combination is beautiful!!  I love the custom BB bag the fabric is very pretty.  I think you did a great job.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very pretty combination!  It reminds me of our summer walks through the woods in Ireland!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow!  that's a beautiful combo!  I especially like your BB bag...that fabric is just gorgeous!

Kim


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful combination. I love all the shades of green and how well they blend.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the varied shades of green together. I especially like the Forest design in that darker green. The fern seems more popular, and I've always liked it, but I really think I prefer the darker green now.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

How beautiful. Everything goes together nicely and I love, LOVE, the fabric for the BB bag.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks great, I especially like the bright green skin


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

That is SHARP!!! I LOVE that BB bag.  The whole ensemble is gorgeous!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!  I LOVE that green bag!  May I ask where you got it?  Post a link if you have one please


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love green!



heragn said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I LOVE that green bag! May I ask where you got it? Post a link if you have one please


She mentioned that the bag was a custom job, but it's from Borsa Bella. She makes gorgeous bags!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

so pretty!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

beautiful combination


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the fabric, and a very nice combo too!


----------

